# StressGuard Review



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

A while back, I asked the good people here which they thought was better, StressCoat or Seachem's StressGuard. Well, no one had any experience with StressGuard. Being the sucker for Seachem products that I am, I decided to buy it. I finally had a chance to use it after my recovering tailbiter had a relapse, and thought I'd let y'all know how it was. Granted, my review is flawed because I've never used StressCoat and thus can't compare them.

So, here's Seachem's shpiel:

_Product Description
StressGuard™ is the premium slime coat protection product. StressGuard™ will reduce stress and ammonia toxicity whenever handling or transporting fish. StressGuard™ binds to exposed protein in wounds to promote healing of injured fish and to reduce the likelihood of primary and secondary infections. StressGuard™ is compatible with all medications except those that are copper based. StressGuard™ is not amine based and will not interfere with Purigen® or HyperSorb™ regeneration. StressGuard™ does not coat resins or clog filtration like competing “slime coat” type products can._
_Why It's Different _
_What makes StressGuard™ very successful at healing is the fact that it contains protein active colloids. This protein active colloidal agent actively seeks out any wounds, abrasions, or places where exposed proteins are and attaches to this area to help directly deliver the disinfectant in the product and start the healing process. This protein active colloid, because it binds to the exposed proteins, also acts like a liquid bandage to the abrasion. Some products are marketed to be squirted in the bag when a fish is purchased. Those products are generally acidic, with some brands being a very strong acid. Putting such a product in a small, enclosed container with a fish often does more harm than any intended good. StressGuard™ has a pH of 7.0. It will not affect the pH of an aquarium, even at large doses. There are no other products on the market that can compare to the effectiveness of StressGuard™._


I love this stuff! It's been two days since I added the StressGuard and all Adorable Fish's tears are gone, healed. Even the chunks that have been missing for two months, when I first got him and he had bad fin rot, have _finally_ begun to grow back after adding StressGuard. I had about given up hope on those. No fin rot, but whether this is due to the product or my maintenance of the tank is unknown. I'm not about about to test it out by letting the water get dirty! There is no film or scum at the water's surface. My betta and otos are going about business as usual- no one seems to be adversely affected. 

The only thing I don't like about it is minor. The stuff is blue- reminds me too much of methylene blue. It makes me wonder whether StressGuard contains methylene blue and I'm not sure how I feel about that. I'm going to have to ask Seachem. And it stained my sink- I had to use bleach to get it out. It does not, however, turn the water column blue. 

All in all, I would strongly recommend it for promotion of tissue regrowth.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Nicci Lu said:


> I love this stuff! It's been two days since I added the StressGuard and all Adorable Fish's tears are gone, healed. Even the chunks that have been missing for two months, when I first got him and he had bad fin rot, have _finally_ begun to grow back after adding StressGuard.


Wow, this is cool, so how much fin re-growth are we talking about e.g. 1mm, 2mm, 1/4 inch, in 2 days? Do you have a before and after photo for us to see, I am very interested in this info. Thanks.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I was interested in this. Can I use it in my current fish tank normally or only in hospital/QT tank?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

How does it compare to Stresscoat? I'm keen to try this Seachem stuff when I run out of Stresscoat.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> How does it compare to Stresscoat? I'm keen to try this Seachem stuff when I run out of Stresscoat.


"... Granted, my review is flawed because I've never used StressCoat and thus can't compare them."

She did not have results on Stress Coat.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

OH. I could try that reading properly thing, couldn't I?


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> OH. I could try that reading properly thing, couldn't I?


haha, I do that all the time :-D myself, sorry if it sounded bad/mean in writing as it was not meant to sound mean.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, unfortunately, I can't compare the two products. I know, I'm just useless. 

I don't have any photos- I was trying to find one that would at least show his older fin loss, but between all his different bouts of tailbiting, I don't have any that are comparable to 3 days ago. Three days ago, he had a slit about a half inch long and a triangular shaped chunk missing, about a half an inch long and 1 mm across at its widest point. Both completely gone now, there isn't even any white to show new growth. For the regrowth on his older loss, it's harder to estimate- possibly 1-2 mm. It just _looks_ fuller and not as ragged. 

I wish I had thought to take before pictures. I took one today because I'm going to continue the StressGuard as long as I continue to see improvement. I can compare appearance in a few days time.

@SinX7- you can safely use it in your community tank, but it is not meant to be used all the time. Only if fish are wounded, stressed, etc. 

It also _sounds_ like StressGuard is not meant to act as a complete water conditioner, like StressCoat. When I asked Seachem if StressGuard and Prime should be used together, or if StressGuard could be used alone, they simply replied: _"Both StressGuard and Prime have reducing properties, therefore, I would not add them at the exact same time. I would recommend adding one in the morning and one in the evening." _Grrr, not very straightforward.

BTW, found out that StressGuard does _not_ have methylene blue.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Any idea what they mean by reducing properties? What are they both reducing?


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Any idea what they mean by reducing properties? What are they both reducing?


It's ammonia they're talking about. Their tech support is very helpful, but in this case I felt like I was conversing with Master Yoda.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for making this review! I've decided to try it out  My boy's fin rot/tears hasn't been healing for a few weeks so I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

No prob! I hope it works good for your boy, too!


----------

